# SUMMER BLOWOUT! 10$ CPANEL LICENSE ! FREE SSL ! FREE RAM UPGRADE ! IPv6 ! 99.9% UPTIME SLA ! 7 DAYS



## SeriesN (Jul 28, 2013)

*+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+
|Ninja Hawk Solutions Inc.|
+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+
Unmanaged But Not Abandoned*​*About us :*

Ninja Hawk Solutions Inc. is a privately owned hosting company established in 2008. We are based in the "City That Never Sleeps", New York City, New York, USA. We are legally incorporated as a business in the State of New York. Ninja Hawk is owned and managed by a small group of IT professionals who are passionate about web hosting and server management. We take pride in providing reliable web hosting services at affordable prices.
 
*Our Motto : *
 
We see our customers as invited guests to a party, and we are the hosts. It's our job every day to make every important aspect of the customer experience a little bit better.

*What others have said:*

http://www.96mb.com/96mb-low-end-vps...-64ninja-hawk/
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1239835
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1224535
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1255129
http://www.serchen.com/company/ninja-hawk-solutions
http://ratelobby.com/review/219/ninja-hawk-solutions
https://ninjahawk.net/reviews.html

*With every plan, you will receive:*


*24/7 Support with timely response*

*7 Day, Money Back Guarantee (for your first order). Here is our Refund Policy*
*99.9% Uptime Guarantee Backed By S.L.A*
*Free Alpha SSL Certificate***
*No long term contract required*
*USA Servers (Tempe, Arizona, Dallas,TX & New York City, New York)*
*Raid 10 protected storage*
*No hidden fee*
*Industry leading solusvm control panel*
*Huge selection of Linux Templates and ISO, FreeBSD ISO (Custom ISO can be mounted)*
*Custom RDNS (Open ticket)*
*Tun/Tap enabled*
*We Have 6+ Years of Hosting Experience*
*Fast setup (After Manual Verification)*
*OpenVz/KVM Virtualization*
*IPv4 / IPv6**
*The promotion :
============*

*35% off - recurring on any plans below + Free Alpha SSL** + Cpanel VPS Optimized License for 9.72/mo! + Free additional 256MB RAM Upgrade for the OpenVZ  plans below ****
 
This is a very limited promo and will last till we are out of stock and only valid for new signups!

*Use coupon code : BLOWOUT (Valid for Monthly/Quartely/Semi-annually payment terms)*

**Free SSL offer is only valid for new signups. You will have to pay Quarterly or Semi-Annually in order to receive your free SSL Certificate (Valued @$15/year). SSL Certificate will be valid for the life of your account. So, yes! It is FREE for life as long as you have an active service with us. This promotion is only valid for new signups. You will have to open a support ticket to receive your free AlphaSSL certificate.

Internal Cpanel License is only valid with our VPS's. Original Price : 14.95/mo, with coupon code applied $9.72/mo
 
***Open Support Ticket once your vps has been provisioned to claim your free resource upgrade.
 

*OpenVZ-VPS-Specials*
 
*OVZ-Genin*

Guaranteed-RAM: 512 MB (After upgrade, 768MB)
Vswap : 1024MB
Disk Space: 25GB (Raid-10)
Bandwidth: 500GB Monthly (@100mbps)
IP Address: 1 IPv4/5IPv6 
CPU : 2 Cores @ 3.4GHz (Shared) 

*NY Order link* : https://clients.ninjahawk.net/cart.php?gid=13
*Dallas Order link* : https://clients.ninjahawk.net/cart.php?gid=12

*Original price : $10/mo. With the coupon : $6.50/mo.*

*Use coupon code : BLOWOUT*



*OVZ-Chunin*

Guaranteed-RAM: 1024 MB (After upgrade, 1280 MB)
Vswap : 1048MB
Disk Space: 50GB (Raid-10)
Bandwidth: 1000GB Monthly (@100mbps)
IP Address: 1 IPV4 / 5IPv6 
CPU : 2 Cores @ 3.4GHz (Shared)

*NY Order link* : https://clients.ninjahawk.net/cart.php?gid=13
*Dallas Order link* : https://clients.ninjahawk.net/cart.php?gid=12
*Original price : $20/mo. With the coupon : $13/mo.*

*Use coupon code : BLOWOUT*


*OVZ-Jonin*

Guaranteed-RAM: 2048 MB (After upgrade, 2304 MB)
Vswap : 4096MB
Disk Space: 100GB (Raid-10)
Bandwidth: 2000GB Monthly (@100mbps)
IP Address: 1 IPV4 / 5IPv6 
CPU : 4 Cores @ 3.4GHz (Shared)

*NY Order link* : https://clients.ninjahawk.net/cart.php?gid=13
*Dallas Order link* : https://clients.ninjahawk.net/cart.php?gid=12

*Original price : $30/mo. With the coupon : $19.50/mo.*

*Use coupon code : BLOWOUT*
 
 
*KVM-VPS-Specials*

*KVM-Genin*

Guaranteed-RAM: 512 MB
Disk Space: 25GB (Raid-10)
Bandwidth: 500GB Monthly (@100mbps)
IP Address: 1 IPV4
CPU : 2 Cores @ 3.4GHz (Shared) 

*AZ Order Link:* https://clients.ninjahawk.net/cart.php?gid=2

*Original price : $10/mo. With the coupon : $6.5/mo.*

*Use coupon code : BLOWOUT*


*KVM-Chunin*

Guaranteed-RAM: 1024 MB
Disk Space: 50GB (Raid-10)
Bandwidth: 1000GB Monthly (@100mbps)
IP Address: 1 IPV4 
CPU : 2 Cores @ 3.4GHz (Shared)

*AZ Order Link : *https://clients.ninjahawk.net/cart.php?gid=2

*Original price : $20/mo. With the coupon : $13/mo.*

*Use coupon code : BLOWOUT*


*KVM-Jonin*

Guaranteed-RAM: 2048 MB
Disk Space: 100GB (Raid-10)
Bandwidth: 2000GB Monthly (@100mbps)
IP Address: 1 IPV4 
CPU : 4 Cores @ 3.4GHz (Shared)

*AZ Order Link : *https://clients.ninjahawk.net/cart.php?gid=2

*Original price : $30/mo. With the coupon : $19.50/mo.*

*Use coupon code : BLOWOUT*
 
 
*Server Specs, Test IP and etc.*

*New york City, NY OpenVZ
============*


Location : New York City,NYC (Atlantic metro Facility).
Test IP : 204.145.65.26 (Test download can be provided over support ticket).
Test IPv6 : 2001:470:1f06:7e1::cded:98d3
Intel E3-1230v2 CPU
32GB ddr3 ecc ram
4X1TB Sata 3 -Raid 10


*Dallas,TX OpenVZ
============*

Location : Dallas,TX (Internap Facility).
Test IP : 204.11.60.125 (Test download can be provided over support ticket).
Test IPv6 : 2605:eb00:1000:122::d460:6a9
Intel E3-1230v2 CPU
32GB ddr3 ecc ram
4X1TB Sata 3 -Raid 10
 

*Arizona KVM
============*

Location : Tempe, Arizona (PhoenixNap Facility). (Dallas, TX and NYC, NY coming soon! )
Test IP : 108.170.45.124 (Test download can be provided over support ticket).
Intel E3-1270v2 CPU
HW Raid Card + BBU
8X500GB Sata 2 -Raid 10,
64GB Samsung 830 Series SSD (x2 in RAID 1)
Node connected to 1GBps port.

*Accepted payment methods :*


Paypal,

Payza (Previously Alertpay),
Google Wallet,
Credit Card ( We do not store your credit information on our server)
*Terms of service summary :*


No Gameserver,

No Torrent,
No IRC,
No copyrighted material,
NO WINDOWS,
Legal adult contents allowed
*Click here for full terms of service and Aup *

*Click here for full seven days refund policy*

*Click here for full Service Level Agreement*

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us.


----------



## Pmadd (Jul 28, 2013)

Good job shortening your advertisements.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 28, 2013)

Pmadd said:


> Good job shortening your advertisements.


Thanks


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice touch with the cPanel licences.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 28, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> Nice touch with the cPanel licences.


Worth the price I guess


----------



## Francisco (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice cPanel pricing! 

Francisco


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 29, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Nice cPanel pricing!
> 
> 
> Francisco


----------

